# Milan: firmato accordo per sviluppo calcio in Cina.



## admin (16 Luglio 2017)

Il Milan, poco fa, nel corso dell'evento dedicato, ha firmato un accordo denominato China Next Generation Education Foundation che vedrà il club rossonero come traino nello sviluppo del calcio in Cina.


----------



## Igniorante (16 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan, poco fa, nel corso dell'evento dedicato, ha firmato un accordo denominato China Next Generation Education Foundation che vedrà il club rossonero come traino nello sviluppo del calcio in Cina.


----------



## JohnDoe (16 Luglio 2017)

questa e la piu bella notizia che ho sentito dal closing fino adesso , questo portera il Milan veramente in cima al mondo


----------



## krull (16 Luglio 2017)

Nooooooo ma il governo cinese non c'entra nulla col Milan....prevedo fior di giornalisti o presunti tali presto in coda all'ufficio collocamento


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (16 Luglio 2017)

Notizia di una importanza storica.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (16 Luglio 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Nooooooo ma il governo cinese non c'entra nulla col Milan....prevedo fior di giornalisti o presunti tali presto in coda all'ufficio collocamento



Eh si erano presenti solo per gentilezza e perché è risaputa l'ospitalità del popolo cinese, a testimoniarlo è la grande muraglia ahahahaha


----------



## Casnop (16 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan, poco fa, nel corso dell'evento dedicato, ha firmato un accordo denominato China Next Generation Education Foundation che vedrà il club rossonero come traino nello sviluppo del calcio in Cina.


Istituzione primaria di promozione culturale e sociale per il mondo giovanile, patrocinata dal competente Ministero per le politiche giovanili dell'Amministrazione centrale del Governo cinese. Colpo da maestro di Li: alla presentazione di progetti per l'investimento diretto di capitale cinese nel nostro club, la prossima occasione, nessuno avrà serie ragioni di opporsi. Ahi, Forchielli. Ahi.


----------



## krull (16 Luglio 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Istituzione primaria di promozione culturale e sociale per il mondo giovanile, patrocinata dal competente Ministero per le politiche giovanili dell'Amministrazione centrale del Governo cinese. Colpo da maestro di Li: alla presentazione di progetti per l'investimento diretto di capitale cinese nel nostro club, la prossima occasione, nessuno avrà serie ragioni di opporsi. Ahi, Forchielli. Ahi.



Mettici pure Festa e Bellinazzo....voglio vedere questi pagliacci col cartone in mano in uscita dalla sede del Sole24 ore. Disinformazione pilotata....per di più in un quotidiano storico come quello dove lavorano loro e di riferimento per il mondo economico italiano. Troppa gente ha scritto e parlato perché imbeccata....qualcuno pagherà


----------



## Activia01 (16 Luglio 2017)

Voi avete trovato qualche articolo che ha dettagli approfonditi di questa operazione?


----------



## admin (16 Luglio 2017)

Activia01 ha scritto:


> Voi avete trovato qualche articolo che ha dettagli approfonditi di questa operazione?



Tutte le notizie vengono riportate qui. Se ci saranno approfondimenti, li leggerai qui. Così come accade col resto.


----------



## Crox93 (16 Luglio 2017)

Ma in che consiste? Mi pare un articolo molto generico

Ad ogni modo, molto molto molto bene


----------



## pipporo (16 Luglio 2017)




----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Luglio 2017)

Questa è una bomba


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Luglio 2017)

Mamma mia , questo è fondamentale per il futuro . 

Fondamentale


----------



## Crox93 (16 Luglio 2017)

pipporo ha scritto:


>


----------



## Roger84 (16 Luglio 2017)

$$$


----------



## MaschioAlfa (16 Luglio 2017)

Io voglio solo una cosa...... Una.

La.prima volta che il presidente yonghong li atterra a Malpensa.... Ci devono essere 50 mila tifosi ad aspettarlo


----------



## kipstar (16 Luglio 2017)

c'è qialcuno che possa spiegare a grandi linee cosa possa portare un accordo di questo tipo ?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Luglio 2017)

* ACMilan.com: alla conferenza di oggi erano presenti, tra gli altri, anche funzionari del National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC), organo statale.*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * ACMilan.com: alla conferenza di oggi erano presenti, tra gli altri, anche funzionari del National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC), organo statale.*



...non l'avrei mai detto!


----------



## Crox93 (16 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * ACMilan.com: alla conferenza di oggi erano presenti, tra gli altri, anche funzionari del National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC), organo statale.*



Mi sento male


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Luglio 2017)

* China News Week: da settembre partirà Milan Special Fund, il progetto per sviluppare calcio in Cina. Nei prossimi 3 anni il club rossonero entrerà in 1000 scuole pubbliche cinesi ed insegnerà calcio ai giovani, che studieranno questa materia divenuta ormai obbligatoria.*


----------



## Gekyn (16 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * China News Week: da settembre partirà Milan Fund, il progetto per sviluppare calcio in Cina. Nei prossimi 3 anni il club rossonero entrerà in 1000 scuole pubbliche cinesi ed insegnerà calcio ai giovani, che studieranno questa materia divenuta ormai obbligatoria.*



Questa cosa è più importante del calciomercato


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * China News Week: da settembre partirà Milan Special Fund, il progetto per sviluppare calcio in Cina. Nei prossimi 3 anni il club rossonero entrerà in 1000 scuole pubbliche cinesi ed insegnerà calcio ai giovani, che studieranno questa materia divenuta ormai obbligatoria.*


Incredibile, roba che non mi immaginavo neanche nei sogni...


----------



## Crox93 (16 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * China News Week: da settembre partirà Milan Special Fund, il progetto per sviluppare calcio in Cina. Nei prossimi 3 anni il club rossonero entrerà in 1000 scuole pubbliche cinesi ed insegnerà calcio ai giovani, che studieranno questa materia divenuta ormai obbligatoria.*



Se riuscissimo nell'impresa di iniziare ad instaurare nella cultura popolare il calcio allora potrebbero davvero venir fuori dei talenti importanti da queste scuole.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (16 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * China News Week: da settembre partirà Milan Fund, il progetto per sviluppare calcio in Cina. Nei prossimi 3 anni il club rossonero entrerà in 1000 scuole pubbliche cinesi ed insegnerà calcio ai giovani, che studieranno questa materia divenuta ormai obbligatoria.*



In questo modo il Milan diventera' ancora di piu' un icona del calcio in Cina. Penso proprio che sara' l'inizio di un rapporto ben proficuo per i cinesi ma soprattutto per le casse societarie...


----------



## Cantastorie (16 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * China News Week: da settembre partirà Milan Special Fund, il progetto per sviluppare calcio in Cina. Nei prossimi 3 anni il club rossonero entrerà in 1000 scuole pubbliche cinesi ed insegnerà calcio ai giovani, che studieranno questa materia divenuta ormai obbligatoria.*


A crescere eventuali futuri rossoneri. E siccome in Cina mi dicono ci siano poche persone... oltretutto stai aiutando la nazione nel suo scopo di far crescere il calcio, vuoi che lo stato non sia riconoscente? Ok. Paura.


----------



## krull (16 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * China News Week: da settembre partirà Milan Special Fund, il progetto per sviluppare calcio in Cina. Nei prossimi 3 anni il club rossonero entrerà in 1000 scuole pubbliche cinesi ed insegnerà calcio ai giovani, che studieranno questa materia divenuta ormai obbligatoria.*



Bellissimo....


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Luglio 2017)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> A crescere eventuali futuri rossoneri. E siccome in Cina mi dicono ci siano poche persone... oltretutto stai aiutando la nazione nel suo scopo di far crescere il calcio, vuoi che lo stato non sia riconoscente? Ok. Paura.



Esatto, hai centrato il punto. E Fassone nel corso della prima conferenza stampa lo disse: non possiamo pensare di andare in Cina e prenderci i soldi. Il rapporto deve essere un do ut des. Noi gli daremo conoscenze, loro ci daranno visibilità e soldi. Immagina un welcome kit tutto marchiato Milan che può finire in 1000 scuole pubbliche cinesi e raggiungere milioni di giovani. Quanto può valere commercialmente? Io penso tantissimo...


----------



## Euridice (16 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Esatto, hai centrato il punto. E Fassone nel corso della prima conferenza stampa lo disse: non possiamo pensare di andare in Cina e prenderci i soldi. Il rapporto deve essere un do ut des. Noi gli daremo conoscenze, loro ci daranno visibilità e soldi. Immagina un welcome kit tutto marchiato Milan che può finire in 1000 scuole pubbliche cinesi e raggiungere milioni di giovani. Quanto può valere commercialmente? Io penso tantissimo...


Assolutamente si, anche perché la Cina ha deciso di puntare tantissimo sul calcio


----------



## Cantastorie (16 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Esatto, hai centrato il punto. E Fassone nel corso della prima conferenza stampa lo disse: non possiamo pensare di andare in Cina e prenderci i soldi. Il rapporto deve essere un do ut des. Noi gli daremo conoscenze, loro ci daranno visibilità e soldi. Immagina un welcome kit tutto marchiato Milan che può finire in 1000 scuole pubbliche cinesi e raggiungere milioni di giovani. Quanto può valere commercialmente? Io penso tantissimo...


Può valere una follia. metteresti in moto meccanismi veramente da paura, quale fornitore non vorrebbe essere in quel kit?


----------



## Igniorante (16 Luglio 2017)

Non svegliatemi


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * ACMilan.com: alla conferenza di oggi erano presenti, tra gli altri, anche funzionari del National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC), organo statale.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * China News Week: da settembre partirà Milan Special Fund, il progetto per sviluppare calcio in Cina. Nei prossimi 3 anni il club rossonero entrerà in 1000 scuole pubbliche cinesi ed insegnerà calcio ai giovani, che studieranno questa materia divenuta ormai obbligatoria.*



Up


----------



## AllanX (16 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * China News Week: da settembre partirà Milan Special Fund, il progetto per sviluppare calcio in Cina. Nei prossimi 3 anni il club rossonero entrerà in 1000 scuole pubbliche cinesi ed insegnerà calcio ai giovani, che studieranno questa materia divenuta ormai obbligatoria.*



Ultime news dalla Cina: la fabbrichetta di Suning oggi é chiusa per lutto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Luglio 2017)

Voi non avete idea di cosa sta succedendo .


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (16 Luglio 2017)

questi hanno progetti ENORMI....mi viene veramente da piangere....in un mese hanno ribaltato tutto....quello che pensavamo avrebbero fatto in 2/3 anni l'hanno fatto in un mese...per non parlare della dignità ridata al marchio anche all'estero...GRAZIE


----------



## Ruuddil23 (16 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan, poco fa, nel corso dell'evento dedicato, ha firmato un accordo denominato China Next Generation Education Foundation che vedrà il club rossonero come traino nello sviluppo del calcio in Cina.



Se penso al terrorismo mediatico che ci siamo dovuti sorbire fino a pochi mesi fa, non so se ridere o piangere. Il tifoso milanista è stato trattato da schifo dalle varie fonti di informazione, erano riusciti a convincermi che il Milan sarebbe finito in mani losche e poi fallito. Maledetti.


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (16 Luglio 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Se penso al terrorismo mediatico che ci siamo dovuti sorbire fino a pochi mesi fa, non so se ridere o piangere. Il tifoso milanista è stato trattato da schifo dalle varie fonti di informazione, erano riusciti a convincermi che il Milan sarebbe finito in mani losche e poi fallito. Maledetti.



Fidati,non smetteranno di fare terrorismo.


----------



## MissRossonera (16 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * China News Week: da settembre partirà Milan Special Fund, il progetto per sviluppare calcio in Cina. Nei prossimi 3 anni il club rossonero entrerà in 1000 scuole pubbliche cinesi ed insegnerà calcio ai giovani, che studieranno questa materia divenuta ormai obbligatoria.*



Credo che esattamente da questo, oggi,parta la nostra rinascita.E le fenici sono bellissime.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (16 Luglio 2017)

Se va come deve andare....

Il Real Madrid e il Barcellona saranno solo un brutto ricordo ricordo


----------



## Coccosheva81 (16 Luglio 2017)

Berlusconi disse che stava trattando con uno stato, venne deriso e perculato.
Fassone disse alla prima conferenza che avremmo insegnato il calcio ai cinesi in cambio di finanziamenti dal governo cinese, venne deriso e perculato.
Yonghong Li era stato descritto come un delinquente, mentre avevamo messo nel Cda gente vicina al governo cinese.

Chi è che ride ora?


----------



## neoxes (16 Luglio 2017)

Senza parole. SPETTACOLO


----------



## galianivatene (16 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * ACMilan.com: alla conferenza di oggi erano presenti, tra gli altri, anche funzionari del National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC), organo statale.*



NDRC...hai detto niente...!
Questo e' per certi versi l'organo piu' importante della PRC, il trait d'union tra pianificazione centrale e potere esecutivo, a tutti i livelli.
Notizia notevole.


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan, poco fa, nel corso dell'evento dedicato, ha firmato un accordo denominato China Next Generation Education Foundation che vedrà il club rossonero come traino nello sviluppo del calcio in Cina.



Sta a vedere che il Berlusca ha detto per la prima nella sua vita la verità, dietro l'operazione c'era lui:


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (16 Luglio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * China News Week: da settembre partirà Milan Special Fund, il progetto per sviluppare calcio in Cina. Nei prossimi 3 anni il club rossonero entrerà in 1000 scuole pubbliche cinesi ed insegnerà calcio ai giovani, che studieranno questa materia divenuta ormai obbligatoria.*





No non ci ha comprato lo stato cinese.


Noi siamo destinati a fallire (cit.)


----------



## Marilson (16 Luglio 2017)

tutto molto bello, ora sotto con lo stadio!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Luglio 2017)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> No non ci ha comprato lo stato cinese.
> 
> 
> Noi siamo destinati a fallire (cit.)


I cinesi dell'Inda sono Seri, quelli del Milan stanno facendo solo figure di melma (cit.).


----------



## krull (16 Luglio 2017)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> I cinesi dell'Inda sono Seri, quelli del Milan stanno facendo solo figure di melma (cit.).



Indimenticabile questa...eh ma la ruota gira...


----------



## fra29 (16 Luglio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Sta a vedere che il Berlusca ha detto per la prima nella sua vita la verità, dietro l'operazione c'era lui:



Sono di nuovo eccitato come ai tempi di Robin Li prima e SDIC/Huarong dopo.. 
Unicp dubbio, se davvero c'è dietro il governo perché:
1. Hanno messo Li come rappresentante (passato poco chiaro e qualche problema con la Covisoc cinese)
2. Perché si sono autobloccati e hanno dovuto orcheetrare tuttp off shore con conseguente ritardo della trattativa?


----------



## albydigei (16 Luglio 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Sono di nuovo eccitato come ai tempi di Robin Li prima e SDIC/Huarong dopo..
> Unicp dubbio, se davvero c'è dietro il governo perché:
> 1. Hanno messo Li come rappresentante (passato poco chiaro e qualche problema con la Covisoc cinese)
> 2. Perché si sono autobloccati e hanno dovuto orcheetrare tuttp off shore con conseguente ritardo della trattativa?



Opinione personale e senza fondamenti: per me dopo aver messo il blocco di investimenti assurdi e spese pazze, hanno cercato un prestanome da mettere come responsabile di una campagna acquisti assurda, che sarebbe andata in contrasto a quelle che sono le direttive del partito. Altrimenti un mercato pazzo fatto dal "governo", dopo che lo stesso aveva chiesto alle società cinese di ridurre gli investimenti, sarebbe sembrato incoerente e opportunista. In questo modo a breve rientreranno in società in maniera diretta, ma solo dopo questa campagna acquisti faraonica.


----------

